# 2nd Norwich aquascaping meetup - 1st March 2020



## Jake Richardson (3 Feb 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I'm happy to announce that the show goes on! The next meet up will Sunday 1st March, 5 pm at Scaped Nature, 60 St Giles Street, Norwich, NR2 1LW. 

In the future, we hope to run these evenings on the last Sunday of every month. This month however we have made an exception because of how early the last Sunday falls as well as it giving time for our host Scaped Nature to finish their remodel. 

The meet will be informal and relaxed like in January, with conversation flowing wherever the group takes it. If anyone has any projects or experiments they would like to share with the group then please feel free to do so by bringing in photos and videos. 

If anyone has any ideas for other items to include on the night such as topics of discussion or activities please let me know in the comments below. 

Fresh coffee and tea will be available, all I ask for is a small donation of 20p to cover the costs of running the evening. 

See you there!

Jake


----------



## MirandaB (11 Feb 2020)

Hoping to be able to make it for this one


----------



## Jake Richardson (28 Feb 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Just a friendly reminder that the 2nd meet up is this Sunday 1st March.

Hopefully see you there,

Jake


----------



## igirisujin (28 Feb 2020)

I lived in Norwich for 4 years before moving to Japan. I can't believe that now I'm here in Japan, there's actually a scaping shop in Norwich..!!


----------



## Gill (29 Feb 2020)

Is Anybody going to be travelling from this or surrounding area. As I do not drive once dark.


----------

